# Do Not Buy Nissan Rouge



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

Do Not Buy Nissan Rouge!
Nothing but problems 
Nothing but lies and deception
My car is Rouge 2014
I bought it exactly 2 years ago
I bought it because of the looks and good Gas mileage they advertised and because MPG mattered to me as I had to drive 150 miles a day
Problems:

1- From day 1 the AC sometimes worked and sometimes did not. 2-3 times I took it back to the dealer and after they check they said there is nothing wrong with it. I drove it just like that for 1.5 year until i finally got fed up and complained to higher level management in nissan and they ended up and changing my compressor admitting compressor was leaking!!

2- the driver seat was not fully fixed in place and then ended up changing the seat

3- When turned the wheel left and right it mage a click noise. The dealer said his car also makes that noise and it is not a big deal. !! I took it to firestone and paid $10 for inspection (God bless them). Their manager showed me where the noise was coming from and that there was part defect from Mounts. I took his report to the nissan dealer and the same person who told me his car makes the same noise, said oh yeah there are something in the Nissan bulletins that say we need to change the SPRING and MOUNT if it makes that noise . So they changed the parts and guess what. It still make a noise, but a different kind. Good thing I bought the extended warranty otherwise a $25K car would cost me $50K probably with all these issues.

4- freeway Gas mileage was advertised as I believe 33 highway. from day one I was getting 27mpg. after they changed the fuel pump 2 months ago due to recall , my gas mileage is around 23 MPG and when I tell the Nissan dealer that, he says my driving pattern must have changed. One of the reasons I bought this car was because of its gas mileage . If I knew I would be getting 23MPG, there was no way in the world that I would have bought this car.

Shame on Nissan .....I always thought Japanese companies have dignity and take pride in their work but that must have been something of the past

Lastly they service consultants do not do jack yet they beg for a 10 in their review


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Not our experience*

We had a 2014 Rogue until this past Sat when we traded for a 15 Murano. Ours was trouble free the entire 2 1/2 yrs we had it. My parents have a 14 Rogue and it's been trouble free too. We were getting 30-32 hwy as does my parents.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

With due respect,
May I ask that you confirm in writing that you do not work for Nissan?!
usually people with either questions or issues come to these forums and your positive comments defending Nissan does not fall into these 2 categories. it just seem kind of odd to me.
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

With due respect actcdriver you seem to know a lot more about complaining than you do about cars. With regard to your suspension issue, you are always only one good pot hole away from having potential problems. If the issue is the strut mount, its fixeable and may only require the top strut bolt be loosened and then tightened to proper torque.
With regard to your gas mileage, again inform yourself on the various factors that affect it as well as seasonal variations, and drive according to best practices to maximize your mpg. If its any comfort there are people with worse mileage than yours on Fuelly.com, or at least I think that is the name. 
And lastly with regards to your extended warranty, the dealer did not sell it to you with the intention of paying out more in claims than he plans to get from you in premiums. What made you think you would get better warranty service with it, than you are getting with the regular warranty? Not all dealership service depts are the same or equally competent.
And everybody lets please put a stop to the bizarro internet practice of insisting everything is perfect. Giving 10s and five stars all of the time is not only dishonest its misleading to others.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

actcdriver said:


> With due respect,
> May I ask that you confirm in writing that you do not work for Nissan?!
> usually people with either questions or issues come to these forums and your positive comments defending Nissan does not fall into these 2 categories. it just seem kind of odd to me.
> Thanks


I own a general contracting business in Mid Missouri. Owned Nissans for years, done maintenance on them, never worked for them. Also never had a bad one, 7 over the past 13 yrs, not a single problem with any of them. Also had 6 Hondas, never a problem with them. 2 GMs, nothing but problems.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

stlblues1967 said:


> I own a general contracting business in Mid Missouri. Owned Nissans for years, done maintenance on them, never worked for them. Also never had a bad one, 7 over the past 13 yrs, not a single problem with any of them. Also had 6 Hondas, never a problem with them. 2 GMs, nothing but problems.


you do not deserve a reply. Stay in Missu please.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> With due respect actcdriver you seem to know a lot more about complaining than you do about cars. With regard to your suspension issue, you are always only one good pot hole away from having potential problems. If the issue is the strut mount, its fixeable and may only require the top strut bolt be loosened and then tightened to proper torque.
> With regard to your gas mileage, again inform yourself on the various factors that affect it as well as seasonal variations, and drive according to best practices to maximize your mpg. If its any comfort there are people with worse mileage than yours on Fuelly.com, or at least I think that is the name.
> And lastly with regards to your extended warranty, the dealer did not sell it to you with the intention of paying out more in claims than he plans to get from you in premiums. What made you think you would get better warranty service with it, than you are getting with the regular warranty? Not all dealership service depts are the same or equally competent.
> And everybody lets please put a stop to the bizarro internet practice of insisting everything is perfect. Giving 10s and five stars all of the time is not only dishonest its misleading to others.


With due respect actcdriver you seem to know a lot more about complaining than you do about cars. With regard to your suspension issue, you are always only one good pot hole away from having potential problems. If the issue is the strut mount, its fixeable and may only require the top strut bolt be loosened and then tightened to proper torque. *This is the lip service you get from service advisors. I would like to ask you why does it not happen to other cars!*
With regard to your gas mileage, again inform yourself on the various factors that affect it as well as seasonal variations, and drive according to best practices to maximize your mpg. If its any comfort there are people with worse mileage than yours on Fuelly.com, or at least I think that is the name. *The place I live has only 1 season and that is summer. I understand there are practices that makes mpg worst and that's why I have driven it for 2 years , 60,000 freeway miles and never once complained about the 27mpg v.s. 33mpg that nissan advertised, but I have to raise my voice when my mpg substantially went lower that 27mpg after the fuel pump changed*
And lastly with regards to your extended warranty, the dealer did not sell it to you with the intention of paying out more in claims than he plans to get from you in premiums. What made you think you would get better warranty service with it, than you are getting with the regular warranty? Not all dealership service depts are the same or equally competent.
And everybody lets please put a stop to the bizarro internet practice of insisting everything is perfect. Giving 10s and five stars all of the time is not only dishonest its misleading to others.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are speaking to someone who has had to replace both front control arms twice over the past 3 years due to the ball joints going bad. I have probably replaced parts on mine that you do not even know exist. I think your problem with the service advisor is there is too much of a knowledge imbalance between you. I am curious why you would have bought a new model in its first year of introduction given your aversion to problems?


----------



## danplos (Apr 6, 2016)

Your grammar is atrocious.


----------

